# need obscure information, please



## stvsxm (Jul 4, 2014)

have an 08 maxima that had some front end damage. mechanic has it fixed but have hit one snag...

car has the cvt transmission. on the top , just behind the starter and towards the left front wheel, there is a large electrical plug on the transmission that drives the internal electronics . you see it by standing at the left front with your knee near the headlight and looking straight down behid the radiator and to the right of the starter... it has a 22 pin plug attached to it that has a twist lock and then unplugs.

on mine that little plastic twist lock was smashed even tho the rest is fine. the problem is that the plug is symetrical i.e it can be put on backwards and to keep that from happening, that plastic housing has a square key that only allows the plug to go one way... and that is gone... 

so nobody knows which way the plug faces... square key towards the front... or square key towards the rear. the workshop manual is no help in this matter. anybody know the answer for fact or willing to unplug theirs and have a look ?

thanks,
steve


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Steeve, Have you tried Googling it? Then click on the image.


----------



## stvsxm (Jul 4, 2014)

about 850 times in all descriptions and formats before i posted this. ill pay you 20 $ if you can send me a pic of that plug on the transmission that shows the orientation... seriously. 08 maxima cvt .... not the harness... the female plug/receptical on the trans that shows the orientation key.


----------

